# Cub Cadet and Yanmar



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

Been reading about some great things with CC. They are working out a plan with Yanmar. The tractor is a 32 horse Yanmar engine and beefed up tranny. Comes in Black and Yellow! Nice looking with narrow profile tires. The link I tried to post would not come through but maybe you can find it at CC/Yanmar in your ****** engine. Looks nice to me!They say most dealers are signing on with it too.
TPS

Thanks Chief for the quick help. I was having heck with that!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

TPS, sorry about the ***** in your link but we have been having a HUGE problem with spammers posting links to po rn and other sites. Can you repost the link using the web link feature in the reply box? Thanks.


----------



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

[***************]*************.cubcadetyanmar.com/CubCad...uctDisplay.jsp[/URL]


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TPS _
> *[***************]*************.cubcadetyanmar.com/CubCad...uctDisplay.jsp[/URL] *


This was what I had in mind using the insert hyperlink button. It is labeled "http://". I made a few changes so the ******* does not block that out. Sorry for the hastle it caused you. 

Cub Cadet and Yanmar


----------



## TPS (Jun 16, 2007)

*CC and Yanmar*

Hey thanks chief. I could not get that figured out. Glad you stepped in so we could get to that site.
TPS


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I did not realize Cadet was teaming up with Yanmar. VERY good choice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The ex3200 looks like a nice machine. The website does not go into much detail about the tractor though. I wonder what transmissions will be offered with the ex3200? Looks like Deere will have more compe***ion for their 3203 and 3320.


----------

